# Sell your Humvee and get a new toy



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are the 3 high-tech vehicles vying to replace the Humvee
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/3-high-tech-vehicles-vying-182352504.html


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonder if I could trade my 83 f100 straight up?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Does that come standard with the Ma Deuce or do I have to pay extra?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Does it come in white?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Standard equipment included; a p-38,p-50 and a map with all the gas stations in your area


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You know guys we all like big and fancy things and we all wish we could have them but we have to be realistic and logical, my friend has a 4x4 dodge pick-up with all the toys, is truly a marvel to look at but we live in the asphalt jungle we have not one dirt road here in Miami about the only river crossing here is when we get a little rain and some streets get 10 inches of water so a $50,000 truck is a bit too much for nothing, I had a Chevy blazer 4x4 also big tires and winch and a 350 dual exhaust engine, had to carry a ladder to into the beast and my wise father use to laugh all the time, and I cry every time I drove into a gas station, no more Jose, I quickly change my ways.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> ... but we have to be realistic and logical,...we have not one dirt road here......


Speak for yourself. I *DO* have a need to be offroad, regularly!

You need one of these - just drive down *between* the rows of cars stuck on the road:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I need my SUV & hubby says he needs his deuce & a half & his 3/4 ton four wheel drive. I'm pretty sure I need one of those things in LincTexs picture for my trips into downtown Dallas too.


----------

